# Mosquito Lake spring Crappie Classic



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Theres a 2 person open crappie tournament on Mosquito Lake on May 22, at the Mosquito Lake Marina,that inside the state park on st.rt.305


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info! Some slabs in there for sure.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

CAN U EAT THEM AFTER TURNY?  OR IS IT C&R


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

you can keep them after the weigh in


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Joes gonna be at the niles sport show,hes gonna have entry forms there


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

u can email joe at [email protected] for entries to


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

first place will pay $1300.00 based on 50 boat entry


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

The Marina Is Now Open,stop In And Pick Up An Entry Form


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

should be a good tournament, entries are coming in now and the crappie are biting good at the lake,might be a big weigh in with alot of big fish


----------



## bigfishtommy (Oct 25, 2004)

Any non-boater tourneys available at the Skeeter???

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

you can fish the crappie tourn from shore. 2 man must stay in mosquito waters


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

the tourn is may 22.we should have a good tourn. entries are coming in pretty steady should be a good one


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

this sunday is the tournament.u can still enter or sign up the morning of the tournament at mosquito lake marina


----------

